# New to hauntforum, old hand at Halloween



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello all. I though I would join to share and learn all I can about my favorite Holiday. 

I am from SW Virginia. I have been doing haunted houses for the public since I was 12 for the local fire department. I have been doing my own home haunts for the last 15 years. I currently run my own Halloween related blog and am working feverishness to finish all my projects for Halloween/Halloween party. 

:jol:


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

OOooh and a CATS fan! I like where your head's at.

Love the cast, wish we had a walgreens around here too.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

wicKED said:


> I am from SW Virginia.


Welcome. I've never been down to the corner of Virginia, but I hear there are some great 4x4 trails down there.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

Buzz said:


> Welcome. I've never been down to the corner of Virginia, but I hear there are some great 4x4 trails down there.


There sure are... bunch of caves too. All make for some creepy nature


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, wicKED!! Now get inspired!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome! 
Having a veteran Halloween haunter onboard can only be a good thing!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

